# Motivation



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

Ok so I want to make a youtube video but I lack motivation, how do I get more motivation so I can finally make one and get it over with?


----------



## dalsgaard (Aug 14, 2010)

Focus on all that is fun about making youtube videos.


----------



## progBOT (May 4, 2011)

^this

just get caught in the moment of making it, don't worry about the end product. The process is what's fun.
the more fun you have making it, the better the final video will turn out (from experience)


----------



## yesiknowbut (Oct 25, 2009)

Why do you want to do it?
I think that unless your motivation is the fun of doing it, and the seeing if you can, the THING, itself, then you won't. If all you want is to put something up that you can feel cool about and tell your friends to look for, it's an empty effort.

So which is it?Why?


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

alfreda said:


> Why do you want to do it?
> I think that unless your motivation is the fun of doing it, and the seeing if you can, the THING, itself, then you won't. If all you want is to put something up that you can feel cool about and tell your friends to look for, it's an empty effort.
> 
> So which is it?Why?


The main reason I lack motivation is that I'm not sure what to say or if I want to say anything. And the reason I want to do it is because I have a lot of time on my hands and I need to find something else to do besides surf the internet all day.


----------



## yesiknowbut (Oct 25, 2009)

Soyou are not interested in it for it'sown sake.There's your lack of motivation.

What do you want to do? No boundaries, no limits. What do you want to do?


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

> What do you want to do? No boundaries, no limits. What do you want to do?


2 things

1. yugioh cards
2. me and certain family members just being ourselves

Also, so far I've made 1 video, though I don't show my face or say anything.


----------



## amon91 (Feb 1, 2011)

Just figure out what you want to do... and do it. Just grab the camera and start recording, you'll feel rewarded once it's done. Don't think about it.


----------



## yesiknowbut (Oct 25, 2009)

You missed my point, there. I didn't mean what film would you like to make, I meant what do you want to do? With no restrictions other than legality and decency......


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

alfreda said:


> You missed my point, there. I didn't mean what film would you like to make, I meant what do you want to do? With no restrictions other than legality and decency......


I'm not exactly sure yet, I'll have to think about it.


----------



## wandai (Feb 8, 2011)

Meh. Motivations is overrated.


----------



## UserFriendly (Apr 10, 2011)

If you have to force yourself to do it, motivation can only help so much.

If you're just doing it for fun, why don't you do something that's actually _fun_? If you don't even have the motivation to do it, then I highly doubt it's worth it.

If you're not doing it for fun, why the hell would you randomly force yourself to make a video?


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Just imagine everyone going crazy over your video, bumping it up so high in ratings it makes YouTube's homepage, going viral getting tweeted about, emailed to friends, posted on forums, going wild, the video becomes a freakin CULTURAL ICON :x ...just imagine the fame and fortune, yeah!!

(but this is coming from an enneagram 3w4, sooo...)


----------



## pukainthewall (Feb 10, 2011)

Don't think, just do


----------

